# 40K config for my friend



## nilgtx260 (Jul 16, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 40K

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Hell No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win7 x86 Ultimate 

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 1920x1080

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: By assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: 1st week of August

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes, at least for 2-3 yrs

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Graphic card. cause my friend will buy this later, he is waiting for HD 7000 series but if he cant wait then he might buy HD 6870.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kolkata (MD Computers/Vedant)

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Prefere AMD card.

Intel Core i5-2400------------------------------------Rs 9200
Asus P8H67 M PRO-----------------------------------Rs 7400
Corsair Vengeance 4GB (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)---------Rs 2600
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB----------------------Rs 2600 
Benq G2220HD----------------------------------------Rs 7200
LG DVD Writer----------------------------------------Rs 850
Corsair GS 600w -------------------------------------Rs 4000 
CoolerMaster Elite 430--------------------------------Rs 2400
Microsoft keyboard PS2-------------------------------Rs 350
Microsoft Mouse USB---------------------------------Rs 400
Altec Lancing VS2621--------------------------------Rs 1600
APC UPS 550VA--------------------------------------Rs 1900

Grand Total------------------------------------------Rs 40500

(NB- My friend can spend max 11K for a gpu like HD 6870 & I don't think this gpu needs more than 600w. If GS600 is not good, then do mention alternative PSU)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A8-3850|7000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V|5900
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
*Total*
|30100
If you want AMD rig go for the above. There is no GPU. and it will be smart to wait for 7000 series as he will use it for 2-3 years


But this Intel might be better, as he doesnt want to OC I have suggested H61 mobo -




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB|2000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|33000


THERE is no GPU in BOTH THE SETUPS. Its for your friend to decide.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 16, 2011)

actually he needs a good mobo, that H61 mobo is cheap, need at least h67 mobo price range 6K-7K.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Intel Core  i5 2500k| 10500
MSI Z68A-GD 55(B3)|8500
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2300 
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 Rpm|2700 
Benq G2220HD|7000
Asus 22X DVD RW|1050
Corsair GS600|3800
Cm elite 430|2400
Logitech Desktop Combo|500
Altec Lancing VS2621|1500
APC 600VA ups|1950
Total| Rs42200/- 
Budget is slightly increased but its more solid rig.
Don't buy any Microtek,Digital, and Intex Ups they are not worth.APC 600VA is more reliable than any mentioned brand.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 16, 2011)

it's not cheap..more than enough for non-overclocker's requirement..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

^^Edited  See now


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 16, 2011)

I like ASUS mobo than MSI one but MSI offers z68 at a low price which is superb, still ur config is good though I am not sure if he can afford that budget cause its already extremely tight. If budget won't be a problem I will surely let him buy 2500K


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Asus is good mobo. no doubt but at that price point MSI is better.Also you have to consider product by after-sales service.You know rashi in kolkata is most worst.If you want peace of mind get MSI its lot better.My experience with Rashi is really bad regarding getting replacement of XFX 8600Gt.One forum member Ithehappy aka Saurav also have problem regarding getting Asus Saburtooth X58 motherboard.Every time the rashi guys calling him to bring the processor and heat sink to test the motherboard.He lives in Ultarpara, its really tough to go to chandni everyday.Its called simple harassment.They don't have processor and heat sink still they are called Service center.

Regarding MSI.MSI and Gigabyte build better solid and efficient board than ASUS
I have used MSI P45NEo3 Fr for four years without any problem and now sold it for upgrding to sandybridge and i am going for MSI Z68A-GD 80(B3)

MSI Global â€“ Mainboard - Z68A-GD55 (B3)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:
			
		

> actually he needs a good mobo, that H61 mobo is cheap, need at least h67 mobo price range 6K-7K.


 Since he needs no Overclocking I think it will be enough for H61 mobo.



			
				 nilgtx260 said:
			
		

> I like ASUS mobo than MSI one but MSI offers z68 at a low price which is superb, still ur config is good though I am not sure if he can afford that budget cause its already extremely tight. If budget won't be a problem I will surely let him buy 2500K


 I think it would be better if he would fit a i5 2500k rather than a lot more expensive mobo which has features he doesnt need.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Since he needs no Overclocking I think it will be enough for H61 mobo.
> 
> I think it would be better if he would fit a i5 2500k rather than a lot more expensive mobo which has features he doesnt need.



Whats the use of K processor in non-overclock board like H61?

*Motherboard* is the most important component of any pc.A board that has solid capacitor,Military Class  component, better heat sink over the chipset will last more than the any cheap one.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Jul 16, 2011)

In my humble opinion, buying a Motherboard is about balance. Not just bank balance... 

jokes apart, one should buy a motherboard that is feature rich but should not spend extra on superfluous additional features. Get all the features you need now and some that you can use in future... Just my 2 cents... Cheers folks..

+1 Tenida


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^ the way I see, MSI would be great choice but I want a liitle more cheap mobo around 7K, so is any MSI mobo available at MD pricing around 7k, no matter if it is p67.And Tenida, all above price quoted by you are from which shop?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 16, 2011)

You could try to get a Intel DZ68DB for 7-7.5k in Kolkata.
I don't no anything about its performance


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^^ the way I see, MSI would be great choice but I want a liitle more cheap mobo around 7K, so is any MSI mobo available at MD pricing around 7k, no matter if it is p67.And Tenida, all above price quoted by you are from which shop?



For 7K i think no MSI z68 motherboard is there.But for P67 model i have to asked them.(MD)
Price quoted from MD computers.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ yeah it will be helpful if you ask MD about MSI p67 mobo costing around 7k


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 17, 2011)

Can Someone give links of Indian Online Stores selling a Z68 ay less than 9k? All I see on Itwares are above 11K.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ where do you reside?

on street Msi z68 gd 55 is available for 8.5k.

reliable online shops are techshop.in and theitwares.

you could give smcinternational and primeabgb a shot too.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 17, 2011)

Pune and open to shop online 

Sorry But I am unable to locate the Z68 on any of above site.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

heres tirupathi enterprises pune information.

Pune Office - Shop No.2, Gate No 1329, Pune Nagar Road, Wagholi, Pune - 412207. Phone - 09370223844, Contact - Shrikant Bora

go enjoy!!
and dont fall for their suggestions they have humungous variety so keep updating us what ur visit or phone conversation brings out.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

^^Buddy are you telling about msi motherboard to contact tirupati?but now they don't distribute msi motherboard.Got this news from MSI,India authorities.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ thanks for the update tenida but when i had gone to tirupathi nehruplace they had almost everything besides the brands they exclusively distribute.

he could contact and see whats the scenario atleast the price quotes they give him will help.


----------



## slashragnarok (Jul 17, 2011)

please help guys
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/143884-no-display-asus-p8z68-v-pro.html


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats ok.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 17, 2011)

what is the different between corsair vengeance 1600MHz 4GB vs Gskill Ripjaws 1600MHz 4gb ? both are priced almost same.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> what is the different between corsair vengeance 1600MHz 4GB vs Gskill Ripjaws 1600MHz 4gb ? both are priced almost same.



Both are same in terms of performance.Vengence is high profile ram and ripjaws X is low profile.You can't install big Cpu cooler like Noctua D14 and many others with Corsair Vengence but with Gskill you can.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 17, 2011)

Those guys are offering Jetway Mobos.....Any one heard of those?


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

Which model?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 17, 2011)

Z68 one with support for USB3 , Sata 6 gbps & no CF. 8300 Rs.


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

Jetway is good but not in the league of ASUS, GB, MSI, AsRock. They made some of the best 785 mobos. Can you please post some link with the exact model?


----------



## d3p (Jul 18, 2011)

*@Nilgtx260:* If gaming is the only requirement & your friend run these latest games in 1080p then you may require an SLI of 6870 very soon or as mentioned by you, HD 7xxx series will be ideal for the purpose.

IMO get a better PSU like atleast Corsair TX650 v2 or 750v2, if planning to be futureproof. GS600 is a good series, but won't sustain much longer when upgrade demands. Moreover there's not a big gap in pricings of TX650 v2 & GS600.


----------



## lordirecto (Jul 18, 2011)

From the way Asus has been pricing its mobo, I am getting more inclined feeling that they are pricing for their brand name than the quality or standard that top tier manufacturers usually do.

Even though I ended up buying a Gigabyte P67 UD7, I could not find an Asus board that can support 3 way SLI/CFX at the time I made my purchases. Does it mean that it was a design deficit? Or design limitation?
And so I feel that Z68 boards from Asus are not justifiable compared to other manufacturers.

So for OP, it is better that he goes for H67 or AMD based mobos as he does not plan to over clock. Also buying a K series processor when not overclocking would be a waste of money if he is not opting for Z68 based mobo.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud

Jetway - Tech.On The Move - Motherboard - HI09-Z

This one is available for Rs. 7500


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am now confused, K processor is useless as no plan for OC, I wanted i5 2400 but price gap between 2400 and 2500 is only 400, so as suggested by Tenida i5 2500 would be good & for mobo I first selected asus h67 but now I am confused which one should I opt for ? budget is tight 40K, so I need to reduce mobo price and add that to PSU for TX 650V2.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 18, 2011)

go with i5 2400 + Asus H67. There is not much noticeable performance difference in i5 2400 & 2500. and if didd in only 400 then go with 2500  

Either way you will be having a very powerful proccy


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

If the price difference is only 400, no point going for the 2400.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 18, 2011)

Skud check that Mobo Link I Comment


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

OK, checking.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

@Tech_Wiz -Don't suggest any ASUS mobo for Kolkatian.Rashi is not good in Kolkata


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

*@Tech_Wiz:*
Looks OK, but couldn't find any reviews. Price is mouth-watering though. Any other options below 9k?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ Change the graphics card to MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC on Sapphire 6950(6870 is ok) and you can't find any apc 800VA @2.8k.Its costs about 5.35K @*primeabgb.*


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope I checked. Thats the only one Z68 they got. 

One Query though it has 2 PCI -e SLots. One is x16 and other is x4. I am not going to use it but wont it be bottle necking anything above 5770 in x4 lane?

But I found a review of the 890G on AnandTech and they say it was good  and yes Z68 for 7.5k is really tempting

@ Tenida. Why not Kolkata people buy it online from else where?


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Nope I checked. Thats the only one Z68 they got.
> 
> *One Query though it has 2 PCI -e SLots. One is x16 and other is x4. I am not going to use it but wont it be bottle necking anything above 5770 in x4 lane?*
> 
> ...




Not much. I forgot the link, but one site did test graphics cards in x16/x8 and x16/x4 combinations. The second combo loose couple of fpses compared to the first but that's it. You can easily live with it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I just spoken with the Tirupati Guys. The Jetway H109-Z is retailing at Rs. 7400 and I am going with it. They are offering a 3 yr warranty which is decent enough.

I will be buying this on 25th July will post the Photos and reviews of the same when I get it. No one here seems to be having a Jetway so I am taking a Shot at it but wth next good Z68 is 2k more costly 

I will be trying to OC the proccy to 4 Ghz with Stock. Will post the Results of that also


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats. yeah, a full fledged review will help a lot of people. Apart from OC, if it performs decently compared to other Z68 mobos, we will have more options for our rigs.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Well I just spoken with the Tirupati Guys. The Jetway H109-Z is retailing at Rs. 7400 and I am going with it. They are offering a 3 yr warranty which is decent enough.
> 
> I will be buying this on 25th July will post the Photos and reviews of the same when I get it. No one here seems to be having a Jetway so I am taking a Shot at it but wth next good Z68 is 2k more costly
> 
> I will be trying to OC the proccy to 4 Ghz with Stock. Will post the Results of that also



Just read this 


			
				tweaktown said:
			
		

> As far as looks go, the HI09-Z motherboard from Jetway is pretty good looking and carries with it some nice features in the form of the built in power button, LED debug reader and mini PCI-E port. The problem seems to be once we get up and running. Our 2600k which has been flawless on every other motherboard we tried, just wasn't playing nice on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source-Tweaktown

Its better to avoid this board.And get simply P67 board.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmm... interesting find.

As far as performance goes it's in line with the other Z68 boards, not top notch, but no slouch either. So if OP is not into some heavy OCing, this board will serve its purpose. And at that price point you can hardly argue.

Problem with RAM timings is more bothering, but then he would probably be going for 1333/1600 MHz modules, so that won't be much of a problem either. Let OP decide.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

^^Skud, even the reviewers are not recommending it.. 
Also they didnt get the manufacturer's response regarding the prob... 

I think its better to forget this mobo as never existed...


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Look, my reasoning is, unlike the reviewers we already have a price, which is hard to resist. And performance, build quality and stability wise the board's got no issue. Now if someone is not bothered about OCing (read using non-k CPU) and not going for higher speed RAM (over 1600 MHz) for obvious reason - this cheaper board might allow him to save some buck or spend it for something els while enjoying the full benefit (except OC, again) of Z68 chipset.

Again this is not a general recommendation but for OP it might just fit the bill.



> *As far as looks go, the HI09-Z motherboard from Jetway is pretty good looking and carries with it some nice features in the form of the built in power button, LED debug reader and mini PCI-E port.* The problem seems to be once we get up and running. Our 2600k which has been flawless on every other motherboard we tried, just wasn't playing nice on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> *When we go through and look at numbers like heat as well, we know it's not related to that, as in that department we again see the board doing very well*.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

But wat about the support? ie, who holds the warranty?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

Its better to choose P67 board from MSI/Gigabyte/Asus because Jetway has certain issue with that processor and ram.Nor the processor can be overclocked over 43X multiplier.
After the bios gets updated, then this board will perform good.But someone confirm about that its running perfectly with 2600K and ram.Till now Newegg .com has not listed the motherboard.



> On the topic of the BIOS, it's not nice. We can get past the lack of the graphical interface, we've seen GIGABYTE choose not to use it and that's not a problem. The biggest issue with the BIOS is not only the lack of options, but with the options we do have, the range is an issue.
> There's some potential here as the board looks great and once up and running, performance is exactly as it should be. *There's no doubt some issues at the moment and with no price and the board not being listed on Newegg yet, we feel it's almost pointless giving it any kind of score at this time.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

It's at post No. 44:-



> Well I just spoken with the Tirupati Guys. The Jetway H109-Z is retailing at Rs. 7400 and I am going with it. They are offering a 3 yr warranty which is decent enough.
> 
> I will be buying this on 25th July will post the Photos and reviews of the same when I get it. No one here seems to be having a Jetway so I am taking a Shot at it but wth next good Z68 is 2k more costly
> 
> I will be trying to OC the proccy to 4 Ghz with Stock. Will post the Results of that also




I think 3 years warranty is OK and he can locally RMA it if things do go wrong.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 20, 2011)

Budget slightly increased, now Corsair TX 650V2 instead of GS 600 & wondering which HD 6870 should he go for ? I want custom version like Sapphire HD 6870 Vapor X or highly recommended MSI HD 6870 Twin Frozr II/OC, both costs 12.K+, HD 6870 Hawk should costs 13K+ but on that money a GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC or HD 6950 1GB is available,so Hawk won't be good one as per price point.

Final selection


Intel Core i5 2500-9600 
MSI Z68A-GD 55(B3)-8500
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL-2300 
WD Caviar Green 1TB-2600 
Benq G2220HD-7000
LG DVD RW-850
Corsair TX650V2-5200
Cm elite 430-2400
Microsoft or Logitech Desktop Combo-500
Altec Lancing VS2621-1500
APC 600VA ups-1950

GPU- HD 7000 or HD 6870 Twin Frozr II/OC or HD 6870 Vapor X (undecided)

Now budget is very tight, I may reduce the price of procy/mobo or PSU to buy a solid gpu but I think i5 2500 /MSI z68 or TX 650V2 is really rock solid & more future proof.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

What about the Sapphire 6870 Toxic, is it available?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ but it will cost 13K for sure like Hawk one, again if he spends so much then he should get HD 6950 1GB or GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC but budget has now become very tight & 13K+ is very hard.

Best PCIe Card: $180 To $300 : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: July 2011 look this.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Got it. Get the 6870 TFII then, its better than Vapor-X cooler, which is a quite a bit noisy.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> Final selection
> 
> 1. Intel Core i5 2500-9600
> 2. MSI Z68A-GD 55(B3)-8500
> ...



2. Stick to H67, as u hav mentioned no OCing & u hav chosen a non-'k' proccy Z68 is a waste of money..
3. For H67, get 1333MHz RAM as 1600MHz on H67 will be under-clocked... That way u can save 500 bucks..
4. Better to avoid WD green anyday..
7. Stick to it.. 
8. NZXT Gamma is also an option, if u need better cable management... Saves 500 bucks.
11. Need atleast APC 800va if u are adding GPU like 6870/6950..

Again i5 2500+Z68 doesnt make any sense...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 21, 2011)

Umm Well tbh that review had put some doubts in my mind :l 

My Budget gone up by 2k as Wife is going to Gift me 4 GB Ram  (Well she knows what I love most ) so will see the options around 10-11k Range now.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Look, my reasoning is, unlike the reviewers we already have a price, which is hard to resist. And performance, build quality and stability wise the board's got no issue. Now if someone is not bothered about OCing (read using non-k CPU) and not going for higher speed RAM (over 1600 MHz) for obvious reason - this cheaper board might allow him to save some buck or spend it for something els while enjoying the full benefit (except OC, again) of Z68 chipset.
> 
> Again this is not a general recommendation but for OP it might just fit the bill.



So no OCing then y to waste money on Z68??



Tech_Wiz said:


> Umm Well tbh that review had put some doubts in my mind :l



I would say avoid that mobo at all cost...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

^^Yes i agree.If anyone is going for non-K processor then he should consider with H61/H67 motherboard.P67/Z68 is only for overclockable processor.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> So no OCing then y to waste money on Z68??
> 
> 
> 
> I would say avoid that mobo at all cost...




I have not followed Intel keenly off late but are there no other benefits of Z68 over P67 except OC - say performance or features etc.???

In any case, OP has increased his budget, so Jetway is out of question.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> I have not followed Intel keenly off late but are there no other benefits of Z68 over P67 except OC - say performance or features etc.???
> 
> In any case, OP has increased his budget, so Jetway is out of question.



*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1612/z68-slide.jpg

This pic speaks a lot... One more advantage of Z68 is SSD caching...

So that Jetway Z68 mobo lacks/has issues in the P67 features of Z68.. So its a mere H67 which is avail @5.2K...


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

But stock performance was comparable with other Z68 mobos. So H67, P67 and Z68 don't have any performance differences?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> But stock performance was comparable with other Z68 mobos. So H67, P67 and Z68 don't have any performance differences?



Not noticable...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I am going to OC. Graphics Part of H67 isnt much. But SSD Caching would be useful for future as I will keeping this Proccy and Mobo for quite a while.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

^^Lets wait for the OP to respond...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 21, 2011)

Finalized on MSI Z68A-GD 55(B3). But I have Checked itdepot, itwares, primeabgb and Tirupati and no one has it with them in stock. 

Any specific shop in Mumbai or Pune has it then please let me know.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone, who is the OP here?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 21, 2011)

now you guys are confusing me, I wanted to go for ASUS H67 mobo but I also like MSI one & who know may be my friend start OCing in future.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*@megamind:*

Tech_Wiz. Look the post above you.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> now you guys are confusing me, I wanted to go for *ASUS H67* mobo but I also like MSI one



why the Asus? and why not the intel?



> who know may be my friend start OCing in future.



Then either ask him to increase the budget or ask him to upgrade in future...



Skud said:


> *@megamind:*
> 
> Tech_Wiz. Look the post above you.



AFAIK, Tech_Wiz has hi-jacked this thread...


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, yeah, OP is nil. That Jetway problem was of Tech_Wiz's.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

@Nilgtx260, at 40K+11k for gpu =



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9200
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5100
*RAM*
|Corsair DDR3 VS2GB1333D3 G 2*2GB|1800
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2800
*DVD Writer*
|Asus 24X SATA DVD|1000
*PSU*
|TX650V2|5600
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*KB&Mouse*
|Microsoft 500|600
*GPU*
|Sapphire 6870/SAPPHIRE 6950|11300/13200
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|AL VS2621|1600
*Total*
||50800/52700
Best in ur budget...

To fit a Z68, u hav to increase the budget by 6k..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

@Nil-If your friend want to overclock then no one can beat these rig


Intel Core  i5 2500k| 10500
MSI Z68A-GD 55(B3)|8500
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2300 
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 Rpm|2700 
Benq G2220HD|7000
Asus 22X DVD RW|1050
Corsair TX650V2|5100
Cm elite 430|2400
Logitech Desktop Combo|500
Altec Lancing VS2621|1500
APC 1.1KVA ups|4300
Total| Rs45800/- 

Optional Upgrade|MSI 6950 TFIII 2GB|15800
             OR      |MSI N560TI HAWK  |14000     
If your friend want to buy any of the given graphics card then APC 1.1KVA ups is recommended.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

^^Nice one Tenida.. 
@nilgtx260, as said inc. a Z68 needs a 6k boost...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Nice one Tenida..
> @nilgtx260, as said inc. a Z68 needs a 6k boost...



Thanks buddy


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok lets see what my friend will decide then I will let you guys inform 

for GPU he may wait till HD 7000 series but if he can't wait then I will get HD 6870 TF II/OC for him, HD 6950 is out of budget & plz don't mention reference AMD or Nvidia cards, they run very hot in full load. That's why I want custom (cooling) edtion like TF or Vapor X.


----------

